# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#136 - Evripos, Χαλκιδα

## gotchagr

Την καλημέρα μου σε όλους!

Νέος κι εγώ τόσο στην παρέα όσο και στο άθλημα. Εγγράφηκα εχτές και έχω δώσει το στίγμα μου.

Μένω σε δίπατη μονοκατοικεία, είμαι αρκετά ψηλά (λίγο πιο κάτω από την εκκλησία της Αγίας Μαρίνας) και από πάνω έχω ταράτσα όπου μπορώ να σηκώσω κεραία αν χρειαστεί. Έχω καλή θέα σχεδόν σε 180 μοίρες τουλάχιστον (από πίσω μου είναι η εκκλησία)

Θα ήθελα να ξεκινήσω σιγά-σιγά να μπαίνω στο νόημα, πρώτα ως πελάτης κι αργότερα -ποιός ξέρει;- ίσως και σαν κόμβος. Θα δείξει.

Απλά τώρα είμαι σχετικά πηγμένος από επαγγελματικές και οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις κι αυτό σημαίνει περιορισμένο bugdet και χρόνος. Αλλά πιστεύω ότι εν ευθέτω χρόνο θα ξελασκάρω.

Θα ήθελα να μάθω τι πρέπει ν' αγοράσω για να ξεκινήσω. Έχω ένα επιτραπέζιο PC σχετικά παλιό αλλά δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα με κάποιες κάρτες εσωτερικές ή ότι άλλο.

Επειδή έχω κάπως μπερδευτεί, τι πρέπει να αγοράσω για να ξεκινήσω;

Μπράβο επίσης σε όσα παιδιά κρατούν ψηλά την σημαία κι αναμένω να ξεκινήσει και ο νέος Δήμαρχος τις πρωτοβουλίες για ασύρματο δίκτυο επισήμως όπως έχουν π.χ. στα Τρίκαλα που πηγαίνω σχετικά συχνά λόγω καταγωγής της γυναίκας μου.

Φιλικά
Μπάμπης (EWN #136)

----------


## socrates

Μπάμπη καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας!

Για αρχή δες μεσω WiND με ποιους μπορείς να έχεις οπτική επαφή.
Επικοινώνησε με PIT #72 ή liousis #36 που γνωρίζουν την περιοχή και μπορούν να σε καθοδηγήσουν γενικότερα σχετικά με τις απαιτήσεις του hobby μας. Υπομονή και επιμονή!

----------


## PIT

Καλως ηρθες φιλε μου. Λες και ηρθες ουρανοκατεβατος!!!!!!!!!
Χθες προχθες το συζητουσα με καποιον για εναν κομβο εκει στην Αγια Μαρινα.

Απο οπτικη ειμαστε οκ απλα αν μπορεις ανεβασε καποιες φοτο απο την ταρατσα σου να δουμε τι παιζει, και αν εχεις ορεξη και θεληση να κανονισουμε και για κανενα σκαναρισμα. 

Απο δω ότι θελεις να σου πουμε και να σου εξηγησουμε. Οτι απορια εχεις ρωτας (ψαχνοντας πρωτα λιγακι  ::   ::  ) .

Φιλικα Βασιλης 
Και παλι καλως ηρθες  ::

----------


## gotchagr

Καλησπέρα παιδιά

Τώρα κατάφερα και είδα τις απαντήσεις σας.

Φωτογραφίες θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω αύριο γιατί ψιλοπνίγομαι αυτή την εβδομάδα και θα τα ξαναπούμε.

----------


## PIT

ΟΚ Περιμενουμε!!!  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Ήταν να μη γίνει η αρχή, σε λίγο θα υπάρξει και......... "συνωστισμός".

Καλώς ήρθες Μπάμπη και εύχομαι να ακολουθήσεις τα βήματα του Pit και
liousis.

----------


## liousis

Καλώς τον....
Ότι βοήθεια χρειαστείς εμείς εδώ θα είμαστε....  ::  
Μόλις ξελασκάρεις με την δουλειά σου , ενημέρωσέ μας και εάν θελήσεις τα λέμε από κοντά με ένα καφεδάκι στην παραλία για να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα....Άλλωστε τα καλύτερα links στηρίζονται στις καλύτερες σχέσεις που έχουν τα μέλη του δικτύου μας...  ::

----------


## gotchagr

Εννοείται ότι θέλω να σας γνωρίσω και να πιούμε το παραδοσιακό καφεδάκι στην παραλία!  :: 

Θα γίνει σύντομα αυτό.

Ευχαριστώ
Μπάμπης

----------


## gotchagr

Τελικά κατέληξα σε ένα νέο όνομα του στίγματός μου (προς το παρόν) με την ονομασία Evripos. Έτσι μετονόμασα τον κόμβο στο ewn και εδώ.

Ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## socrates

> Τελικά κατέληξα σε ένα νέο όνομα του στίγματός μου (προς το παρόν) με την ονομασία Evripos. Έτσι μετονόμασα τον κόμβο στο ewn και εδώ.
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα.


Κανένα πρόβλημα!

Αν θέλεις μπορείς να αλλάξεις και το username σου στο forum με ένα mail στους admins [at] awmn.net για να υπάρχει μια αντιστοιχία (χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητο)!

btw Καλή επιλογή!  ::

----------


## gotchagr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gotchagr
> 
> Τελικά κατέληξα σε ένα νέο όνομα του στίγματός μου (προς το παρόν) με την ονομασία Evripos. Έτσι μετονόμασα τον κόμβο στο ewn και εδώ.
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
> 
> 
> Κανένα πρόβλημα!
> 
> ...


ΟΚ! Βασικά θα ήθελα να κρατήσω το gotchagr γιατί είναι ένα από τα δύο nicknames (το άλλο είναι Xalkida) που χρησιμοποιώ παγκοσμίως (sic!)  ::

----------


## gotchagr

Λοιπόν, απ' ότι τσέκαρα πριν λίγο, έχω από θαυμάσια ως πολλή καλή οπτική επαφή με τους παρακάτω κόμβους:

cpoint1 ( #48 )
rosered_home ( #20 ) 
pol1 ( #22 ) [είμαστε σχεδόν στο ίδιο ύψος]
kanithos ( #19 )
PIT ( #72 ) και
mike-link ( #89 ) [αν και βρίσκεται αρκετά χαμηλότερα από εμένα]

Βασικά θέλω να κάνω άλλη μια εκτίμηση του ύψους που βρίσκομαι. Το GPS που έχω έδειξε 47μ και ήδη είμαι στα 32μ από τη θάλασσα σύμφωνα με τον χάρτη του Google χωρίς να βάλω και το ύψος του ορόφου ή της ταράτσας.

----------


## rosered

Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήλθες και απο εμένα

Βασικά εαν ενδιαφέρεσε μπορούμε να δούμε και μαζί κάποιο λινκ (kanithos, rosered), γιατί υπάρχει ο εξοπλισμός αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να συνδεθώ με τον pit (αν και έχει δείξει αρκετά μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον μέχρι τώρα δεν μας προέκυψε  ::  ) και υπάρχουν ήδη και αρκετές υπηρεσίες που έχω ετοιμάσει και κάθονται  :: .

Εαν θέλεις το Σ/Κ θα είμαι ελεύθερος να τα πούμε και σε οτιδήποτε μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω είμαι μέσα.

Καλή σου αρχή  ::

----------


## gotchagr

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα.

Βασικά δεν μπορώ το Σ/Κ γιατί παντρεύεται στην Αθήνα ο κουνιάδος μου και θα είμαστε στο τρέξιμο. Ελπίζω να βρεθούμε αρκετά παιδιά να τα πούμε από κοντά σε κάποιον καφέ γιατί έχω και τον κολλητό μου που ενδιαφέρεται αλλά είναι σε δύσκολη περιοχή (abeness #75)

----------


## PIT

Με τον abeness τα ειπαμε στο meeting στον Ωρωπο. Θα προσπαθισω να επικοινωνησω με την GiannaAntonea (#106) αν ενδιαφερεται για συνδεση αλλα και με τον kokkasgt-2 (#56) το λινκ οπως δείχνει το wind ειναι πολυ καθαρο.




> Βασικά εαν ενδιαφέρεσε μπορούμε να δούμε και μαζί κάποιο λινκ (kanithos, rosered), γιατί υπάρχει ο εξοπλισμός αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να συνδεθώ με τον pit (αν και έχει δείξει αρκετά μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον μέχρι τώρα δεν μας προέκυψε  ) και υπάρχουν ήδη και αρκετές υπηρεσίες που έχω ετοιμάσει και κάθονται Sad.


Ελα βρε Γιωργο που εισαι χαθηκες!!! 
Πιστευω η διαδρομη "PIT ---> Evripos ---> Kanithos" ειναι η ιδανικοτερη για αυτην την στιγμη με ενα freespot για την παραλια απο μεριας Γιωργου (rosered).

Λοιπον οταν με το καλο τελειωσεις με τις υποχρεωσεις σου κανε μου ενα τηλ να τα πουμε αποκοντα  ::

----------


## gotchagr

> Με τον abeness τα ειπαμε στο meeting στον Ωρωπο. Θα προσπαθισω να επικοινωνησω με την GiannaAntonea (#106) αν ενδιαφερεται για συνδεση αλλα και με τον kokkasgt-2 (#56) το λινκ οπως δείχνει το wind ειναι πολυ καθαρο.


Α τον αλήτη! Και μένα δεν μου είπε τίποτα το κάθαρμα! Θα του δείξω εγώ.

Σε μια συζήτηση που είχαμε, μου έλεγε ότι μάλλον ενδιαφέρετε να φτιάξει κόμβο.

----------


## gotchagr

Κάτι άλλο. Χρόνο να διαβάσω 2-3 μηνύματα έχω. Χρόνο για συναντήσεις δεν έχω αυτή την εβδομάδα  :: 

Οπότε, μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μου γράψετε 2-3 πραγματάκια εισαγωγικά για να ενημερωθώ και να μην είμαι στο σκοτάδι; Τι εξοπλισμό θέλω; Η οπτική που έχω με τους προαναφερθέντες κόμβους είναι καλή με μια απλή κάρτα ή πρέπει να υψώσω κεραία;

2-3 πραγματάκια εισαγωγικά για να ξέρω κατά που βαδίζω. Εννοείται ότι μπορείτε να μου δώσετε και διευθύνσεις για να ενημερωθώ.

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά
Μπάμπης (Evripos #136)

----------


## PIT

Μπαμπη για αρχη διαβασε αυτο:
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf
http://www.awmn.net/?id=quickstart 

Βασικα να σε ρωτησω κατι εχεις την προθεση να γινεις κομβος ή client??
Σε καθε περιπτωση βαζεις εξωτερικη κεραια. Τωρα στην πρωτη περιπτωση το κοστος ειναι περιπου στα 500€ και ανω (αναλογα ποσα links θα βγαλεις) ενω στην δευτερη περιπου στα 200€. 

Στην δικη σου περιπτωση θα πρωτινά να γινεις κομβος κατευθείαν (αν μπορουν να διατεθουν τοσα χρηματα φυσικα) γιατι εισαι σε καλο σημειο.
Βλεπεις Κανυθο και την υπολοιπη Χαλκιδα. 
Μπορεις να ξεκινησεις σαν client αρχικα αλλα με εξοπλισμο κομβου ωστε να μην αντικαταστησεις τον αλλον για client αργοτερα οταν αναβαθμιστεις.
Αν δεις και στο δικο μου thread ξεκινησα κομβος με 2 bb links και πολλοι αλλοι.

Τωρα απο υλικα αν ειναι θα σου στειλω το βραδυ ενα πμ με τα υλικα που χριαζονται και στις δυο περιπτωσεις.
Οτι απορειες εχεις, ρωτησε μας  ::

----------


## gotchagr

Χμμμ... Στην παρούσα φάση το χρηματικό είναι ένα ζήτημα. Γιατί όπως προείπα, έχω στριμωχτεί αγρίως και επαγγελματικά και οικογενειακά.

Προς το παρών θα πάρω μια γεύση τι χρειάζεται και πώς λειτουργεί η όλη ιστορία και μετά θα αποφασίσω πότε και πώς θα ξεκινήσω. Μακάρι να ξεκινούσα ως κόμβος κατευθείαν αλλά η 500άρα είναι που με στριμώχνει.

Αλλά δεν λέω και όχι. Βλέποντας και κάνοντας.

----------


## PIT

> Μπορεις να ξεκινησεις σαν client αρχικα αλλα με εξοπλισμο κομβου ωστε να μην αντικαταστησεις τον αλλον για client αργοτερα οταν αναβαθμιστεις.


Ειναι η ιδανικοτερη περιπτωση πιστευω  ::  

Its up to you  ::  Εσυ αποφασιζεις  ::

----------


## gotchagr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PΙΤ
> 
> Μπορεις να ξεκινησεις σαν client αρχικα αλλα με εξοπλισμο κομβου ωστε να μην αντικαταστησεις τον αλλον για client αργοτερα οταν αναβαθμιστεις.
> 
> 
> Ειναι η ιδανικοτερη περιτωση πιστευω  
> 
> Its up to you  Εσυ αποφασιζεις


Ναι αυτό λέω κι εγώ να κάνω. Πόσο είναι χονδρικά το κόστος;

----------


## PIT

Θα το κοιταξω και θα σου στειλω ενα πμ με αυτα που χριαζεσαι για client αλλα με υλικα κομβου.

Απο κατασκευη του ιστου δεν ξερω τι θα κανεις θα πρεπει να δουμε την ταρατσα σου και να σου πω.
Μπορεις να δεις και φοτο στο φορουμ στις ιδιοκατασκευες.

----------


## gotchagr

Ναι θα ρίξω μια ματιά... Ωστόσο σας χρωστάω και φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα για να δείτε (έστω και προσωρινά εκ του μακρώθεν) την οπτική και τον χώρο.

----------


## gotchagr

Λοιπόν εδώ οι καλές φωτογραφίες.

Καταρχήν να πω ότι οι φωτογραφίες προς τα 4 σημεία του ορίζοντα τραβήχτηκαν από το μέσον της ταράτσας και με λίγο ζουμ όπου χρειαζόταν.

Ξεκινάω

----------


## gotchagr

Βλακέια ! Πάτησα καταλάθος το ΥΠΟΒΟΛΗ!

Παρακαλώ να το σβήσει ο moderator!  ::

----------


## gotchagr

Συνεχίζω εδώ:

Θα συνεχίσω αργότερα και με άλλες γιατί πρέπει να κατέβω Χαλκίδα για μια δουλειά...

----------


## gotchagr

Συνεχίζω με το ποιές περιοχές έχω οπτική επαφή!

----------


## socrates

Αρκετά καλό σημείο και πιστεύω να βοήθήσει στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου.

Μακάρι να γίνει σύνδεση με Καράπαμπα ώστε να καλύψει την παραλία.

Ακόμα υπάρχουν περιοχές από τις οποίες δεν έχουν εμφανίστει ενδιαφερόμενοι όπως πχ η Λάμψακος!

----------


## gotchagr

> Αρκετά καλό σημείο και πιστεύω να βοήθήσει στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου.
> 
> Μακάρι να γίνει σύνδεση με Καράπαμπα ώστε να καλύψει την παραλία.
> 
> Ακόμα υπάρχουν περιοχές από τις οποίες δεν έχουν εμφανίστει ενδιαφερόμενοι όπως πχ η Λάμψακος!


Μην το λες για την Λάμψακο. Εκεί υπάρχει ο xima (#135)  ::

----------


## liousis

> Μην το λες για την Λάμψακο. Εκεί υπάρχει ο xima (#135)


Άντε ρε παιδιά....Γιατί τόσο καιρό απέναντί μου που έχω καθαρή οπτική επαφή δεν είχα κανένα...  ::

----------


## gotchagr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gotchagr
> 
> Μην το λες για την Λάμψακο. Εκεί υπάρχει ο xima (#135) 
> 
> 
> Άντε ρε παιδιά....Γιατί τόσο καιρό απέναντί μου που έχω καθαρή οπτική επαφή δεν είχα κανένα...


Κι εγώ τον βλέπω τον xima οριακά αλλά τον βλέπω...

----------


## gotchagr

Συνεχίζω με φωτογραφίες από το δώμα που υπάρχει στην ταράτσα...

----------


## gotchagr

Άλλες δύο, μία μέσα και μία το παράθυρο όπου μπορούν να βγαίνουν τα καλώδια...

----------


## gotchagr

Μην σας μπερδέψει το 1,20m δορυφορικό πιάτο. Θα βάλω και δορυφορική γιατί το είχα στον τοίχο (στα πλάγια, μπορείτε να δείτε την τρύπα) και μια μέρα, το βρήκα στο πάτωμα...

----------


## liousis

Το σημείο στο σπιτάκι που πλάι στο δώμα έχει τον παλαιό ιστό είναι ότι καλυτερο κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη.Έτσι ακριβώς το έχει και ο pit,είναι εύκολα προσβάσιμο με μια σκαλίτσα .Μόνο που ο ιστός αυτός δεν κάνει..Θα χρειαστείς κάτι πιο γερό.  ::

----------


## liousis

> Μην σας μπερδέψει το 1,20m δορυφορικό πιάτο. Θα βάλω και δορυφορική γιατί το είχα στον τοίχο (στα πλάγια, μπορείτε να δείτε την τρύπα) και μια μέρα, το βρήκα στο πάτωμα...


Να υποθέσω ότι το βρήκες στο πάτωμα από τον αέρα...πάλι καλά που ήταν αστο πάτωμα.Στον ιστό θα βάλεις και επιτόνια με συρματόσχοινα για να τεντώσει και να είναι σταθερός.

----------


## liousis

Kοίτα εδώ να πάρεις μια ιδέα...  ::  http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...r=asc&start=15

----------


## gotchagr

> Το σημείο στο σπιτάκι που πλάι στο δώμα έχει τον παλαιό ιστό είναι ότι καλυτερο κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη.Έτσι ακριβώς το έχει και ο pit,είναι εύκολα προσβάσιμο με μια σκαλίτσα .Μόνο που ο ιστός αυτός δεν κάνει..Θα χρειαστείς κάτι πιο γερό.


Όχι δεν θα μπει σ' αυτον τον ιστό. Αυτόν θα τον κατεβάσω γιατί ειναι άχρηστος. Θα αγοραστεί 6μετρη γαλβανιζέ σωλήνα 2'' MED που είναι θηρίο και θα μπει στο πλαϊνό τοίχο με στηρίγματα και συρματόσκοινα.

Ωστόσο σ' εμένα εδώ έχει πολύ αέρα να πάρει η ευχή... Σκέφτομαι μήπως βρω τα πιάτα καμιά μέρα στο Σχηματάρι...

----------


## PIT

> Αρκετά καλό σημείο και πιστεύω να βοήθήσει στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου.
> 
> Μακάρι να γίνει σύνδεση με Καράπαμπα ώστε να καλύψει την παραλία.
> 
> Ακόμα υπάρχουν περιοχές από τις οποίες δεν έχουν εμφανίστει ενδιαφερόμενοι όπως πχ η Λάμψακος!


Σωκρατη εχω μιλησει με τον Γιωργο (rosered) και θα βγει και ενα λινκ με Κανυθο απο τον Μπαμπη  ::  
Οποτε εχουμε την διαδρομη PIT --> Evripos --> Kanithos --> παραλία  ::   ::  

Μπαμπη ωραιες οι φοτο και οπως φανταζομαι δεν χρειάζεσαι ηλεκτρολογικο κουτι γιατι το pc θα μπει μεσα στο δωματιακι. 

Αντε Γιωργο Μπαμπη ξεκαλουπωνετε  :: 

Μπαμπη για δες αυτο ειναι του Αntonisk7 στην Αθηνα

----------


## PIT

Μπαμπη να και μια φοτο απο την ταρατσα μου προς την μερια σου.

----------


## gotchagr

> Μπαμπη να και μια φοτο απο την ταρατσα μου προς την μερια σου.


Ωραία, απ' ότι βλέπω, έχουμε οπτική επαφή...

----------


## PIT

Βασικα απο τις φοτο σου δεν μπορεσα να βρω περιπου ειναι το σπιτι μου αλλα δεν πειραζει γιατι απο οτι φαινεται εχουμε οπτικη καλη.  ::

----------


## gotchagr

Αν θες μπορώ να βγάλω το μεσημέρι μια φωτό προς την πλευράς σου με ζουμ μήπως το βρεις!  ::

----------


## PIT

> Αν θες μπορώ να βγάλω το μεσημέρι μια φωτό προς την πλευράς σου με ζουμ μήπως το βρεις!


Οκ δεν πειραζει απο την δικη μου φοτο φαινεται καθαρα το δικο σου σπιτι (περιπου)  ::

----------


## gotchagr

Ωραία! Οπότε και με ένα 80άρη ή 100άρη πιάτο κάνουμε δουλειά πιστεύω!

----------


## PIT

80η θα χρειαστεις οχι παραπανω  ::

----------


## gotchagr

Ωραία γιατί το κόστος μου ψιλοφαίνεται βουνό... Βλέπεις παντρεύτηκε ο κουνιάδος μου το Σαββάτο που μας πέρασε και μου φύγανε σε διάφορα πάνω από ένα 1000άρικο!

----------


## PIT

.....

----------


## PIT

::   ::   ::   ::  
Θα τα πουμε ολα απο κοντα το Σαββατο  ::  
Dont worry!!

----------


## gotchagr

Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε...  ::

----------


## gotchagr

Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω όλα τα μέλη του EWN ότι υπάρχει σχετική αναφορά για το ασύρματο δίκτυο Ευβοίας στο επίσημο Blog του Dotteam.gr που συντηρούμε εγώ και ο Abeness. Επίσης στο Blog μας θα υπάρχουν σημαντικές ανακοινώσεις του EWN.

Η διεύθυνση της δημοσίευσης είναι εδώ:

http://dotteamblog.blogspot.com/2007...s-network.html

----------


## PIT

> Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω όλα τα μέλη του EWN ότι υπάρχει σχετική αναφορά για το ασύρματο δίκτυο Ευβοίας στο επίσημο Blog του Dotteam.gr που συντηρούμε εγώ και ο Abeness. Επίσης στο Blog μας θα υπάρχουν σημαντικές ανακοινώσεις του EWN.
> 
> Η διεύθυνση της δημοσίευσης είναι εδώ:
> 
> http://dotteamblog.blogspot.com/2007...s-network.html


Ωραια κινηση Μπαμπη  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Nice!
Κάνε approve τα comments!!!  ::

----------


## gotchagr

> Nice!
> Κάνε approve τα comments!!!


Έτοιμος!  :: 

Επίσης, πάντα με την άδειά σας, θα θέλαμε να είναι το blog μας (έχει καλή κίνηση καθημερινά) ένα ακόμα παράθυρο για την ανάπτυξη του EWN.

----------


## neo4

Σε καλοσοριζω και γω  ::   ::  
Ευχαριστως να βοηθησω οπου μπορω και γω με την σειρα μου  ::   ::

----------


## gotchagr

> Σε καλοσοριζω και γω   
> Ευχαριστως να βοηθησω οπου μπορω και γω με την σειρα μου


Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου... Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## PIT

Μπαμπη τι γινεται??? εχουμε κανει τιποτα???

----------


## gotchagr

> Μπαμπη τι γινεται??? εχουμε κανει τιποτα???


Γειά σου Βασίλη. Όλα καλά;

Όχι ακόμα δυστυχώς.  ::  Περιμένω αυτά τα δύο πράγματα που σου είπα την τελευταία φορά... Πιστεύω ότι μέσα στο 1ο δεκαπενθήμερο του Ιουνίου να είμαι έτοιμος...

----------


## PIT

Ok Μπαμπη εγω γυρναω στις 29 με 30 Ιουνιου και θα τα πουμε. Οτι χρειαστεις συνενοησου με τον Γιωργο ή παρεμε τηλ.  ::

----------


## gotchagr

> Ok Μπαμπη εγω γυρναω στις 29 με 30 Ιουνιου και θα τα πουμε. Οτι χρειαστεις συνενοησου με τον Γιωργο ή παρεμε τηλ.


Έγινε Βασίλη. Μην ανησυχείς. Να περάσεις καλά...

----------


## PIT

Μπαμπη καλησπερα.
Τι γινεται?? Εχεις ξεκινησει καμια διαδικασια για τον κομβο???

----------


## gotchagr

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη

Δυστυχώς, και το μαγαζί έχει μείνει πίσω και ένα μικρό αλλά ξαφνικό πρόβλημα υγείας της γυναίκας μου με έχουν φέρει πολύ πίσω. Ελπίζω σύντομα να ξεκινήσω!  ::

----------


## PIT

Οκ περαστικα να ειναι. Θα τα πουμε

----------


## gotchagr

> Οκ περαστικα να ειναι. Θα τα πουμε


Ευχαριστώ! Θα τα πούμε ελπίζω λίαν συντόμως!

----------

